# 1932 Martin 1-17



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

I picked up this vintage Martin a couple of weeks ago from a local guitar shop and have not been able to put it down. The sound is huge (lots of bottom end and amazing sustain), it's got a slight V on the back of the neck and the body size makes it the perfect armchair or lawn chair guitar. It was sold to me as a 1932 Martin 0-17 but when I got it home I peaked inside and noticed it was stamped 1-17 on the neck block. After a quick Google search I found out Martin produced about 1,200 of them between 1931 - 1934. Who knew there was such a thing as a 1-17? I don't know that that makes it particularly valuable; just cool. And who doesn't love the challenge of re-stringing a guitar with a slotted headstock  

Now I just need to find a pick guard and a vintage braided rope strap to complete the look.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats! Stellar condition.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

This is a beautiful instrument.
Congratulations on being the new owner.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Are you sure it's supposed to have steel strings? Many older guitars with that style of headstock were built for nylon strings.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

player99 said:


> Are you sure it's supposed to have steel strings? Many older guitars with that style of headstock were built for nylon strings.


What I read down at the internet is that the first run of these (early 1900s) were nylon string guitars. When Martin did this particular run (1931-1934) they were steel string instruments.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

What a great find! That is a very cool guitar.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I was googling this model since I really like your's  Is the bridge a replacement? All the pics I could find had a cut through saddle bridge.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

JethroTech said:


> I picked up this vintage Martin a couple of weeks ago from a local guitar shop and have not been able to put it down. The sound is huge (lots of bottom end and amazing sustain), it's got a slight V on the back of the neck and the body size makes it the perfect armchair or lawn chair guitar. It was sold to me as a 1932 Martin 0-17 but when I got it home I peaked inside and noticed it was stamped 1-17 on the neck block. After a quick Google search I found out Martin produced about 1,200 of them between 1931 - 1934. Who knew there was such a thing as a 1-17? I don't know that that makes it particularly valuable; just cool. And who doesn't love the challenge of re-stringing a guitar with a slotted headstock
> 
> Now I just need to find a pick guard and a vintage braided rope strap to complete the look.


Ehhh, pick guards are over rated...


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Scottone said:


> I was googling this model since I really like your's  Is the bridge a replacement? All the pics I could find had a cut through saddle bridge.


It may be a replacement on mine. The seller wasn't sure. The saddle doesn't quite fill out the slot in the bridge so I'm guessing there's something not original there. Mine has also been over-sprayed on the back of the neck and perhaps on the back of the body as well. All of this was reflected in the price and it plays so damn nice that it really wasn't a deterrent for me.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

JethroTech said:


> It may be a replacement on mine. The seller wasn't sure. The saddle doesn't quite fill out the slot in the bridge so I'm guessing there's something not original there. Mine has also been over-sprayed on the back of the neck and perhaps on the back of the body as well. All of this was reflected in the price and it plays so damn nice that it really wasn't a deterrent for me.


Wouldn't have stopped me from buying it either, especially if the price was right.


----------



## Jay E Morritt (Nov 17, 2017)

Pls send to me. Thnx!


----------



## phunkymunky (May 22, 2021)

Unbelievable condition @JethroTech ... what a score!


----------

